# Any mixed race ladies find it hard to get a match???



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi, 
I was at be clinic and got accepted but they didn't have any mixed race recipients waiting...

So I moved to a London clinic thinking it would be easier for me to get matched but it isn't... I got accepted yesterday with all my results ip with me, but they have no mixed race recipients waiting at this clinic either...
They will let me know when someone pops up...

So basically, I wanted to now if a one has had this problem before? Or if you're mixed race how long it took to get you matched
I am so ready to get going....


----------



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi just read your post. Im a mixed race reciepient waiting for a donor and have been told at our clinic it will be pretty slim to find a donor matching myself so will have to settle for cauasian donor with dark hair and eyes. My bf is black so will then have mixed baby. 

Im not sure how egg sharing works for all clinics or whereabouts you are in the country but maybe a few calls to other clinics to enquire if they have mixed race reciepients waiting might be worth a shot? Im sure there are others like me out there! 

Good luck 

Ps its great that your sharing and thank all the special ladies like you xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

I see you're at lwc I phoned them about a week or two ago and they said they have no mixed race ladies on the waiting list and I've been in contact with a few, but no mixed race ladies waiting...

My clinic is brilliant, since this post last week they have a potential match for me who they said seemed very keen, so I'm hoping it all goes through and we can start fx'd!!!

Thanks for the good luck Hun  I wish you all the luck on your journey as well


----------



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh thats a bit off of the clinic although there are 4 branches, which did you contact if you dont mind me asking? 

Great that you now have a match x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

I can't remember I think it was the main one from what I remember? I got the number online...

We have a potential match and today I was told there are two ladies they have been in contacted with and she is hopeful everything will be sorted out and wants me to go in next week... They have done amazing to potentially find me a match this quick 

Have you started treatment yet? I hope all goes well for you


----------



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

We are in lwc wales, weve just been matched again this week! Eek! I think our donor ready to go so just waiting for me to bleed now ive stopped my hrt today and presuming ec/et will be in 2-3 weeks thinking back to last time with all the work up meds. Goes from nothing to everything quickly gets me all scared/worried/nervous/excited!! Most of all stressed but done this all once before so at least know what to expect. 

Have you egg shared before? X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

No this will be my first time, I've stimmed before with Menopur but not for IVF...
Great news tht you have a match 
Are your cycles syncing up at the moment??

When you say lwc- do you mean london womens clinic? If so I rang the one in London Hun 

We might end up cycling together  you never know 

At least you know what's to come now as you've done it before, sending you tons of luck


----------



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah lwc (london womens clinic) they had london, darlington, swansea and cardiff clinics all running separately. 

Ive never done  ivf with oe as have pof so ive no idea how my donors cycle/treatment works but the nurse told me my donor is on the pill "ready to go"!! 

Yeah will be goid to cycle together. Especially as youll give me an insight into what going on with my donor and i can tell you bout the reciepient side of things. 

Its great your sharing!! of course im biased saying it but your reciepient will be truely greatful. Good luck for us both this time around!! 🍀 What made you do it? Xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi twinkle 

I think you will be starting before me Hun as I'm not even on the pill yet and will know next week about my match as she has spoke to two women and said she is sure all will be sorted out...

But I can follow your journey at least, so when I go through it I know what my recipient will be doing and feeling etc 

When are you going to get started if your donor is ready

Thanks  well I need IVF as I've tried every other fertility treatment, my old clinic said about egg sharing and I found out more and just wanted to do it, I know how painful infertility is so I wanted to help someone else, I thought that way we can both benefit from my IVF, plus it helps loads with the cost- but that's not my only reason for doing it...


----------



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well its still a lovely thing for you to do and for someone like me a chance to try to have a family, without women like you, even the hope of trying wouldnt be there so i thank you xxxxxx

Im waiting to have a bleed now ive stopped my usual hrt so when it does happen i presume i'll be in for baseline scans and increasing doses of meds x 

You heard anymore? X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

That's brilliant news will all be go then when your period comes  when is your period due?
How are you feeling? 

Yes I'm off to lister today as need to do my chlamydia test and speak with the nurses, as they have spoken to two ladies who are happy to have a mixed race donor so they want to get the ball rolling  they can't officially match me with one of the ladies until I have done this test so the doctor can sign them off, so I'm hoping by the end of the week this will happen and then we can be officially matched.

I will know more later after my appointment


----------



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

How did your appointment go today? 

No sign of my period today lol! Ive no idea when it will come as i dont have them and was told to stop taking my usual hrt tablets. Presuming i will bleed/spot at some point from lack of hormones. The clinic did say if i hadnt by friday to call them. So just waiting.......😊


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

Hiya 
Thanks for asking about my appointment I'm just going to copy and paste what happened 


Today went well, I had my bloods done on the third attempt of sticking the needle in :dohh: got two nicely bruised arms :haha:

They said results be back in couple days and then they will get them signed off. They will then officially match me once this has happened.

I will be doing a long day 21 protocol 

I have to call up on my next af- by then I should be officially matched and take the pill for around 12 days (to get our cycles in sync). 
Then I go for a scan then if all is okay I start down regging 

The nurse was going to scan me today as I told her my periods are irregular but she went and spoke to someone and came back and said my recipient isn't ready yet- so I'm guessing I'm practically matched!!!

Fx'd my next period isn't too far away so I can get started on the pill for two weeks!
I guess I just wait to hear that I have been officially matched as well :shrug: I just hope NOTHING goes wrong now!!!


I hope that your period hurries up its always the way! So not good having irregular periods I'm the same!!! I bet you just want to get started so you can get going bless you  
Hopefully Friday they will give you something to induce your period


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Hoping! 

Glad to see you here! Can I ask how long did you wait before they found you a match? My first appointment was same day ur in lister. I'm bit worried in case they can't find someone to match me coz I'm Asian. I'm just being down since after I got home from lister. Sorry for the moan!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Hun 

When was your appointment

Well, I have been told two ladies are interested in my eggs... I'm half Jamaican, so they looked on the full Jamaican list and two are interested in accepting mixed race eggs.

My appointment was 26/02 and they stayed in contact vial email every few days. I had all my blood work done though already accept literally chlamydia and I got called in this week to do my chlamydia (which I was told they would do when they have me a potential match) basically waiting for the results to come back so the doc can sign them off and I can be officially matched...
If that happens next week then that will be 3 weeks since my app....

Have you had all your bloods done prior to going? As if no they can take up to 6 weeks....

They're great just keep emailing them, if they've out that advert out as well I am sure they will find you a match Hun so don't worry too much yet- I had myself in a right state after my appointment


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hiya! my initial consultation Tuesday just pass 12/3. Had my u/s which s fine. Bloods done for amh. Then that nurse explained to me that there's no south Asian looking for egg donor at the moment. so they not going to do screening test for chromosome etc. she also mentioned about putting advert on gamete. Will just have to wait and see if there's any response. I will email her tomo as tha'll be 3 days from my first appointment. Not sure if its ok to do that? As dont want to sounds demanding. Did you email them regularly bout if they found a possible match? Or they will email you? As the nurse said they'll contact me if they found someone interested on my eggs. But when I asked her about the longest waiting. She said 6-9 months! I was very dissapointed but try to hide it from her. I have to put my mind off this matching things as don't want to end up having depression in the end.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi sorry for the long reply, I emailed them every few days 
Did you get a reply?

6-9months is so long! But with them having your advert out there as a donor it shouldn't be that long Hun, plus London has many ethnic origins I'm sure someone will walk in there soon enough wanting a donor and I'm sure they will be happy to not have to wait....


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi hoping2eggshare!

Yes I did get a response within an hour. They haven't got the results yet. I haven't heard anything yet, so guessing its not out yet? I'll email them again tomorrow to find out as im bit worried about my amh. I am hoping to be match by may. Fingers cross!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry for the long reply, I've responded on the other thread but I'm glad ŷou got a response and you're eligible to egg share   I'm sure the you will get a match sooner rather than later


----------



## twinkle81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi hoping and hoping #2!!!

hope you are both well this week.  Hows matching ect going?? Any news?

I have my baseline scan next thurs so will be working up lining from there so feeling abit nervous about it all again now.  Will have to try and relax and just go with the flow which is easier said than done!


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi twinkle! - no news for me yet re match.Wen I had my first appointment in lister they didn't do my screening test as there's no Asian ladies in waiting list, so maybe they think no point at that time. I am getting impatient, but no other option for me right now. I rang CRM and I'm waiting for the nurse fon call to discuss my situation. I'm thinking to join the clinic and see who give me a go ahead first. 

Hoping - hope ur ok. How's ur cycle doing.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey *twinkle* I got matched last week on the 20th  I'm just waiting for my af to arrive 

Gl with your baseline scan  let us know how you get on 

*hoping4bubba* hey, I haven't started yet as I'm still waiting on af  wish it would hurry up so I could get started with the bcps!!!

What I done when I didn't have a match at my old clinic was to ring around a load of different clinics and you could just ask if they even have an Asian waiting list- if they do then go ahead?
I found by doing that not all the clinics had mixed race ladies so I didn't waste me time...


----------

